# Missing Maine Coon - Hampshire



## silverlight (Dec 10, 2012)

Posting on behalf of my friend:

Lost Cat Maine Coon missing from Clanfield, Nr Petersfield Waterlooville Hampshire

"Sobranie is a Black/smoke Maine Coon with distinctive amber eyes, very round and bright in a black face. He has smoky grey undersides to his tail and body and on his chest which is ruffed. He is very distinctive, very friendly, dribbles when petted, and stands on his hind legs for attention. He has inflammatory bowel disease and is on a special diet. He is microchipped, and has had his fur clipped around his breeches, due to a recent attack of diarrhoea, which he is prone to if given wet catfood. Sobranie went missing 19th August 2013."

link to the missing pet register
Lost Cat Maine Coon Waterlooville Clanfield, Nr Petersfield Hampshire PO8 0PY

Please let me know if you see him or hear anything, she thinks he may have been stolen as he is not a wandering cat.


----------

